
SMTP Strict Transport Security Coming Soon to Gmail, Other Webmail Providers - based2
https://threatpost.com/smtp-strict-transport-security-coming-soon-to-gmail-other-webmail-providers/123789/
======
mingabunga
Does this mean self-signed CA's won't work with MITM?

